# She Never Gets Jealous



## Teach Me

Is this good or bad??? She says she trust me 100%.... I don't trust her 100%...She never checks my emails, FB, or anything, even if I get a email from a girl!
I tend to check on her simply because she has done things that have lost my trust, but it wasn't a man it was finances, but this led to me not trusting her in other areas..
She is OK with me checking her stuff as she has said marriage should have no secrets, but it kinda bothers me that she doesnt get jealous at all, never!
If she does get jealous, she is very good at keeping it hidden.....


----------



## marcy*

She has nothing to hide from you. She is being honest, and thinks you are too. Usually people who cheat are the ones who get more jealous, because they are not honest themselves. Be thankful that she is not getting jealous. She trusts you, and she is not cheating you..


----------



## Teach Me

Deb* said:


> She has nothing to hide from you. She is being honest, and thinks you are too. Usually people who cheat are the ones who get more jealous, because they are not honest themselves. Be thankful that she is not getting jealous. She trusts you, and she is not cheating you..


Thank you deb, I wish it was that simple.... I hope your right!!!!


----------



## anonymom

I agree with Deb. You should be glad she's not jealous. My husband gets way more jealous than I do and I think it's annoying...most of the time. Have you tried asking her why she isn't jealous?


----------



## misspuppy

i have never got jealous with my hubby, never needed to, i never check his things either, no need too. I handle the money, and he trusts me to do so ... i would not worry to much about it, you have great wife, sure she made some mistakes, but, i would not worry .


----------



## Bluemoon7

I almost never get jealous. The few times I have, I tried really hard to hide it. This is because I think being a jealous person is an unattractive quality and I don't want to be that person....making myself look bad over nothing. And because I really do trust my H (at least in this area). Maybe this is how your wife is? 

When my H gets jealous it's always at such ridiculous situations that I think he is incredibly annoying. He's never jealous at something that it makes sense, only when it's ridiculous. Probably why I think jealousy is unattractive.


----------



## stumblealong

My man is extremely jealous and I hate it and it is making him look unattractive in my eyes. I agree with the other posters...she trusts you. But, I can also see how it would make you feel, sometimes a little bit of jealousy is flattering, gives us a boost in self esteem maybe. But, believe me, having a hugely jealous spouse is a pain!


----------



## quirky_girl

I think I know how you are feeling. My husband never shows jealousy with me, but I do get jealous. I sometimes wonder if the reason he doesn't get jealous is b/c he feels there is nothing to get jealous for...that I'm not that attractive and that no one else would want me anyway..... 

However, this is a very dangerous train of thought. It could lead you to having the affair b/c you don't feel you get enough attention. My advise is to just put a STOP to caring if she is jealous and leave it be. Be confident in yourself that you ARE a good catch and others are jealous of her for being with you


----------



## quirky_girl

btw I doubt that she is having an affair...she may be just so into you that she knows not to waste your time together on jealousy


----------



## OhGeesh

She trusts you!! My wife and I are the same way. She has her emails I have mine, same for FB, we don't check anything on each other.

We are intertwined 100% talk many times a day, txt 5-10 times a day, we are still totally in love after 12yrs+ married!

If you are happy, in love, and love being with each other why would you snoop?


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Speaking of *Jealousy* .... Me & another member on this forum, just got done going rounds about "Trust & Jealousy" and he has opened my eyes to another whole take on this subject, so thought this might be a good place to share. 

This thread is FAR tooooooo long, so I will take you to the end where some exchanges between Big Bad Wolf & myself were taking place. Much talk about the role of a "Jealousy" - a healthy sexual Jealousy and how vitally important it IS to express this to our spouses, for us to feel this about them even, and how *TRUST* can be like apathy in a marraige. Even boring. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/17010-modern-men-warning-long-28.html

Scroll down to "Big Bad Wolfs" long post & read. I really found this profound, I could not agree more so.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

stumblealong said:


> My man is extremely jealous and I hate it and it is making him look unattractive in my eyes. I agree with the other posters...she trusts you. But, I can also see how it would make you feel, sometimes a little bit of jealousy is flattering, gives us a boost in self esteem maybe. But, believe me, having a hugely jealous spouse is a pain!


I think this type of Jealousy is the insecure type of Jealousy (what we most think of when we hear the word) and of coarse, very unattractive. 

Maybe your man is more Whiney, insecure, even angry - not taking confident charge , allowing these feelings within him to fuel his passion for you - which would overflow in his expressing his DESIRE & need for you. Giving you the kind of attention you probably Crave from him. Does this sound inviting?

He is then giving you the "insecure" Jealousy response, not the "Healthy" Jealousy response- to excite his passions for you.

I hope this made sense!


----------



## AliceA

I never get jealous. My DH gives me no reason to be jealous. I don't check his stuff for the purpose of checking up on him and he doesn't check mine. However we sometimes check eachothers messages and stuff, for convenience sake if one of us is busy or whatever.

If you feel you are giving your wife reasons to be jealous, but she isn't, maybe she's naive and mistaken in trusting you. If you aren't giving your wife reasons, why do you want her to be overreacting to nothing? Maybe you need to look further into this. On the surface this is about her not feeling jealousy, but maybe what you really want is some fire in your love life. You can create that without her having to check your emails.


----------



## COGypsy

It could be too that she just isn't a jealous person. I can't think of many times in my life that I've ever been jealous over anyone or anything (okay maybe after that whole sibling rivalry thing ended, lol). I just don't get worked up that way. Now, I'll completely confess to being vain, to hating being ignored, and any number of things that are probably just as petty as jealousy! But at the end of the day, I have more than enough going on between my work and friends to keep my mind on my own emails, FB and texts, never mind having to babysit somebody else's  

We don't have each other's passwords to our phones, emails, FB, bank accounts....anything. Why would we? We're grown-ups and responsible for our own actions. Sure, we could probably figure out any of them after all this time, but we also share anything the other one wants to know. (Except the cost of my hair appointments. I'm taking that one to the grave! Along with whatever my natural color might be.....)

People are just different, jealous vigilance may not be her thing. Believe me, being jealous and hounding your partner's every move doesn't equal caring, especially without provocation. She's probably just more laid back in that particular way or has a different "button" in the relationship.


----------



## Teach Me

Thank you all for your wonderful input! She is a very laid back gal, her dad is too! So I guess it runs in the genes!
She has told me that she does get jealous from time to time, but she expresses it in a quiet way! At any rate I am very happy and so is she! Thank you for your time!


----------



## credamdóchasgra

I think trusting you and not being jealous shows respect.
I was with a guy who was crazy jealous for no reasons, and it was very depressing.
My husband also doesn't get jealous and he trusts me completely, so I feel respected and comfortable.
The real issue may not be her lack of jealousy, but what you interpret it to mean: that she doesn't care about you.
But if you know that she does, try to see that this is a good thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manowoe

That is awesome! Be glad and if you don't do anything too violate her trust you will be golden!


----------



## whywhywhy

Don't let your insecurities f up your relationship. I am honest and open and non jealous...in return I have a jealous spouse that thinks I am always up to something. I have never given hm reason. He is just certifiably insane...for reals. Just trust and have faith. Don't ruin your life over your own **** and don't ruin hers. Live happily ever after...


----------



## NextTimeAround

If you have done nothing to concern her, then she doesn't feel the need to check. I never thought of going through ny husband's stuff even while we were married. I was even surprised that he asked me to answer his cell phone. 

One time he left his work e-mail account open for more than an hour while he went somewhere. Thinking about that, I may have seen an e-mail or two in which he may have been grooming the secretary with whom he had had an affair.

I didn't really think about going through my fiance's stuff until I felt 2 things 1) some things didn't add up; 2) he was asking for more of my (valuable) time.

Give her a reason not to trust you, then she'll be going through your stuff.


----------



## 45188

I wasn't jealous either until my boyfriend gave me a reason to be. Then out came its big ugly green head. I snooped through his facebook messages and everything!


----------



## galian84

Hmm, I can understand why you're a little concerned  I personally think a little bit of jealousy is cute. Too much jealousy is a pain in the a** to deal with, I agree. 

People usually don't get jealous because they just trust you completely (which is great! I think they in turn, are trustworthy people themselves), or they simply don't care. But has she given you any other reason to think she doesn't care?

A lot of times, the people who are extremely jealous usually have something to hide, themselves.

I wasn't jealous normally, and then my boyfriend gave me a reason to be (unintentionally, but still). I got on his case about it, and luckily, he has since quashed the problem.


----------

